# [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia



## Explosiv (24. Januar 2010)

*[Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

*Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nvidia hatte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Klage gegen den Hersteller Rambus verloren. Nun droht Nvidia ein Einfuhrstopp von Chipsätzen und Grafikkarten in die USA.

So entschied die Internationale Handelskommission in den USA (USITC) in drei von fünf Fällen, dass Nvidia Patentrechte von Rambus verletzt hat.
Die mögliche Konsequenz daraus, könnte sogar ein Einfuhrverbot für die Nvidia-Produkte in die USA bedeuten.

Rambus warf  Nvidia 25 Patentenverletzungen vor, welche sich jedoch auf fünf reduzierte und nach einer Richterlichen Prüfung in drei Fällen nachgewiesen werden konnte. 
Bei den verletzten Patenten handelt es sich um Technologien die für SDR-, DDR-, DDR2-, DDR3-, GDDR- und GDDR3-RAM-Controller verwendet werden.
 Rambus konnte bisher ihre Forderung des Einfuhrverbots nicht durchsetzen, jedoch könnte Rambus diesen Beschluss über USITC erwirken. Daraufhin hat Hersteller Nvidia angekündigt, die Sache und deren Patente genauestens zu prüfen. Nvidia wartet derzeit auf die Entscheidung des US-amerikanischen Patentamtes, welches momentan gründlich die Gültigkeit der Rambus-Patente überprüft. 

Ob die kommende Grafikkartengeneration auf Basis des Fermi-Chip unter die betroffenen Produkte fällt, lässt sich derzeit noch nicht weiter sagen. 
Sollte Nvidia bei ihrer kommenden Grafikkarte namens GF100 auf einen Hybrid-Speichercontroller zurückgreifen, wäre es eine klare Patentverletzung, da der Controller auch GDDR3 ansteuern kann. 
Dann wäre die US-Einfuhr von Nvidia-Produkten gefährdet und es dürfte große Probleme geben.
*Update 27.07.10:*
Die ITC hat nun dem Einfuhrstopp für Nvidia-Produkte stattgegeben.  Somit dürfen Produkte wie Geforce-, Quadro-, Nforce-, Tesla- und auch Tegra-Chips nicht weiter eingeführt werden. Das Gericht hatte erklärt, dass es eine Frist von 60 Tagen für die Einfuhr solcher Geräte geben wird, welche gegen die schon genannten drei Patente von Rambus verstoßen, darunter fallen die Speichercontroller in GPUs, aber auch Chipsätze sind davon betroffen.
Um dem ganzen aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe sich Nvidia nun dazu entschlossen, die fälligen Lizenzgebühren an Rambus zu zahlen, um das genannte Einfuhrverbot zu vermeiden. 
Quellen: 
ht4u.net
Reuters.com
Hardware-Infos
Golem


----------



## kenji_91 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Wirklich tragisch, da dann Nvidia den Controller von Rambus nehmen müsste und evtl. die Entwicklung erneut aufstocken muss, um den evtl. Leistungsdefizit mit dem Hybrid-Controller auszubessern, womit wir in Europa dann zwar nicht betroffen wären, aber den Preisschub zu spüren bekommen, wenn Nvidia den Release von Fermi nicht rauszögern wird und schlussendlich zwei verschiedene GF100 vorgestellt werden.

Eine mit und ohne Hybrid-Controller.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

das sollten die am besten auch gleich mit INTEL machen.


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

NV verletzt nicht 5, sondern nur 3 Patente.
Rambus hatte am anfang noch von 25 geredet.

Ein Einfuhrstopp ist möglich, aber unwahrscheinlich, schließlich lebt Ramus davon das sie Lizensen von ihren Entwicklungen verkaufen.
Da wird man sich um eine aussergerichtliche Lösung bemühen, ein Vergleich oder so, wie das immer bei sowas der Fall ist.


----------



## Chrisch (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> das sollten die am besten auch gleich mit INTEL machen.


Aha, und warum sollten die das machen? Wie kann man nur so gehässig sein?

Wenn du so argumentierst müsstest auch gleich damit kommen das die das mit AMD / ATI machen sollen.....


----------



## Explosiv (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> NV verletzt nicht 5, sondern nur 3 Patente.
> Rambus hatte am anfang noch von 25 geredet.



Danke für den Hinweis, ist gefixt.
Da war ein kleiner Übernahmefehler drin .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Mr.Kenji (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Ein Einfuhrverbot in die US könnte aber die Lieferprobleme in Europa lösen xD, die beim Fermi wahrscheinlich auch auftreten werden.


----------



## herethic (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Haben die keine Fabriken,ausserhalb der USA?


----------



## Spikos (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Nvidia hat Fabriken?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



thrian schrieb:


> Haben die keine Fabriken,ausserhalb der USA?



lol, man da steht Einfuhrverbot, Importverbot.... NIX Exportverbot... ausserdem werden die Dinger doch eh alle in Taiwan gefertigt oder net?


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Paar Tage dann hat sich das wieder geregelt bischen Geld zahlen und gut ist so läuft das geschäft.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

irgendwie bekommt grad NV nur aufs maul oder ><


----------



## ZappendusteR (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

..die GF-100 haben doch eh nur DDR5 Speicher, ob die trotzdem Hybrid Controller verbauen wollten ist fraglich. ..jaja , aber sich über Intel lustig machen....


----------



## herethic (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Ja aber die können doch in ihre Fabriken in Taiwan importieren.


----------



## LiL Fränkii (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Ich finde es etwas lustig, dass Nvidia mal unter Druck gerät. 

Aber ich hoffe auch mal, dass die das bald außergerichtlich geregelt bekommen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



thrian schrieb:


> Ja aber die können doch in ihre Fabriken in Taiwan importieren.



Ich glaub da hat jmd zulang am Auspuff geschnüffelt...  
*ironie off*
Spass beiseite, die dürfen ihre Produkte mit den im Artikel genannten Klamotten nicht in den USA verkaufen und einführen....


----------



## herethic (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Das hat gut gerochen 
Aber das heißt das sie ihre Produkte nach *Taiwan und nicht in die USA importieren*,das heißt die können massig Kohle machen auf den anderen Kontinenten und MExiko sowie Kanada


----------



## delaSmo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



thrian schrieb:


> Das hat gut gerochen
> Aber das heißt das sie ihre Produkte nach *Taiwan und nicht in die USA importieren*,das heißt die können massig Kohle machen auf den anderen Kontinenten und MExiko sowie Kanada



Sollte das Patent wirklich verletzt worden sein , kannst du zu 100% ausgehen das dieses patent ein Welt weites patent in jeden Land durch die WTO geschützt ist. Allso in jedem Land ist das Patent geschützt und jedes Land das der WTO angehört ( fast 95% der Welt) darf die WTO den Handel verbieten , wenn ein Amerikanisches Gericht das bestätigt hat.
Weil wenn das Patent 1 : 1 in andere Länder übernohmen wurde , darf man über eine Länderübergreifende Handelssperre erteilen.
Das importverbot ist hier eher so zusehen , sollten Chips aus der Fabrik gehen , das schon als Import gesehen wird in ein Land. Da die Gerichtbarkeit erst außerhalb des eigenen Besitzes anfängt. Auch für Taiwan gilt das da die ein Patentamt haben und der WTO angehören.


----------



## herethic (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Ok hast recht.
Trotzdem galub ich nicht das es passiert.Nvidia ist so eine große Firma,das es einfach annormal wäre wenn man keine Chips einen bestimmten Typs verkaufen dürfte.Da wird Geld die hand wechseln und Nvidia kommt mit einer Geldstrafe davon.


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



delaSmo schrieb:


> Sollte das Patent wirklich verletzt worden sein , kannst du zu 100% ausgehen das dieses patent ein Welt weites patent in jeden Land durch die WTO geschützt ist.



Ne, nicht wirklich ....
In den USA kann man auch Ideen patentieren lassen, bei uns in Dtl. nur Erfindungen.
Bin kein Fachmann auch dem Gebiet, aber was Patente angeht, gibt die WTO nur Mindeststandards raus, die dann in nationales Recht umgewandelt werden müssen, ähnlich den EU Richtlinien.

D.h. nationales Recht entscheidet. Und was in Amiland gilt, gilt noch lange nicht im Rest der Welt.

Ausserdem, dieses Gelaber von wegen Einfuhrstopp entspringt wiedermal dem Blätterwald.
Es ist eine Option, die aber das Ende der Fahnenstange markiert.
Da müsste Nvidia, Rambus schon massiv geschadet haben, damit ein Einfuhrstopp erteilt wird.
Was wohl kaum der Fall ist, wenn von urspünglich 25 beklagten angeblichen Patentverletzungen, nur noch 3 übrig sind, der Rest war heiße Luft von Rambus.

Und bei diesen 3 weiß keiner, wie die zustande gekommen sind.
Google hat zb. jetzt ein Patent auf Map/Reduce erhalten, wofür im Jahr 2004 der Antrag gestellt wurde.
heise online - Google lässt Map/Reduce patentieren

Dieses Map/Reduce ist dabei ein ganz alltäglicher Vorgang, welcher eigentlich nicht schützenswert ist.
Dennoch werden dafür Patente erteilt.

Also, ohne Hintergrundwissen, was genau Inhalt der besagten 3 Patente ist, solange kann man keine Aussage oder gar Prognose treffen, in wie weit Nvidia was zahlen muss oder ob sie überhaupt zahlen müssen.


----------



## Brzeczek (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Da ist die ******* ganz schön am Dampfen


----------



## Rollora (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Erinnert mich entfernt an die Patentschlacht 3dfx vs Nvidia, die 3dfx gewonnen hat, Nvidia keine Grafikchips mehr verkaufen dürfen und sie somit 3dfx einfach aufgekauft haben, um dieses Problem zu umgehen


----------



## BigBoymann (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Das könnte echt bitter werden für Nvidia. 

Dieses Jahr fängt mal echt ******* an. Erst kommt Fermi nicht in den Tritt, mal sehen wann die Dinger kommen und dann haben sie auch noch einen nicht unwichtigen Rechtsstreit mit Rambus. 

Sollten die Patente verletzt worden sein, denke ich wird Nvidia eine größere Summe zahlen müssen, denn immerhin sind hier ähnlich Intel auch einige Jahre der Produktion betroffen und GDDR3 nutzen die Nv schon recht lange. 

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, finde ich es gut, dass langsam mal eine Regulierung im Markt vorgenommen wird, denn du kannst nicht auf Gedeih und Verderb alles an dich reißen und deine Gegner mit illegalen Mitteln niederdrücken, was Nvidia dann wohl auch gemacht hat. 

Ich denke auch, dass Fermi betroffen sein wird, denn die werden den Chip ja auf mehreren Karten verbauen wollen und nicht jede wird mit GDDR5 bestückt sein.


----------



## tm0975 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



thrian schrieb:


> Haben die keine Fabriken,ausserhalb der USA?



nvidia hat keinerlei fabriken. sie stellen selbst nichts her. und die auftragnehmer produzieren m.w. in asien. sie leben von geistigem eigentum, genauso wie rambus. daher ist die klage nicht überaschend, überraschend wäre es, wenn es zu einem einfuhrstop käme. samsung hat dieser vergleich 900 mio gekostet, zahlbar über 5 jahre. bin mal gespannt, was nvidia zahlen wird.


----------



## PontifexM (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

solange das alles den start im märz nicht behindert kann es dem kauffreundlichen egal sein.
hauptsache ati wird dadurch günstiger und es kommt bewegung rein in den markt...


----------



## hugo38 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Nvidia hat das Urteil bekommen, sie verletzten 3 Patentrechte von Rambus. Rambus hat aber angeboten, dass sich Nvidia die Rechte kaufen kann, nur keiner weiss wie teuer das Ganze sein soll. 
Ich denke mal wenn das so weiter geht mit Nvidia, wird es bald zu Ende gehen.
Natürlich ist Nvidia finanziell gut aufgestellt, aber die haben auch laufende Kosten und wenn das mit der Fermi auch nicht klappen sollte, ist es aus in dem Bereich.


----------



## Rollora (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



hugo38 schrieb:


> Nvidia hat das Urteil bekommen, sie verletzten 3 Patentrechte von Rambus. Rambus hat aber angeboten, dass sich Nvidia die Rechte kaufen kann, nur keiner weiss wie teuer das Ganze sein soll.
> Ich denke mal wenn das so weiter geht mit Nvidia, wird es bald zu Ende gehen.
> Natürlich ist Nvidia finanziell gut aufgestellt, aber die haben auch laufende Kosten und wenn das mit der Fermi auch nicht klappen sollte, ist es aus in dem Bereich.


NV hat viele Geschäftsbereiche und "aus" ists mit denen noch lange nicht


----------



## Hadruhne (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.
Jetzt wird Amd/Ati wieder etwas Kohle scheffeln. Und Nvidia muss nachsitzen. Glaube nicht dass sie daran kaputt gehen werden.


----------



## hugo38 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

Ich habe nicht gesagt das Nvidia kaputt gehen wird, sondern nur in diesem Bereich, dass es aus ist. Ist doch logisch, die finanziellen Belastungen werden doch immer größer. Was ist denn im Moment, die Fermi ist noch nicht da, die alten Karten von Nvidia sind kaum noch zu bekommen und wenn dann viel zu überteuert. Es ist im Moment ein Loch da, die verdienen in dem Bereich so gut wie nichts. Die Ausbeute der Wafer pro Chip ist geringer als die von Ati. Ati hat schon einiges verkauft. Nvidia noch nichts, da die Fermi noch nicht da ist. Nun müssen die sich auch noch mit Rambus einigen, und das wird auch nicht billig. Wenn Nvidia Pech hat sind auch noch die Fermikarten davon betroffen. Also wenn ich nun 1,5 Jahre nur Kosten irgendwo reinstecke und dann noch ein finanzielles Loch von 6 Monaten habe (so lange werden dann die Atikarten auf dem Markt sein bis die Fermi kommt), ist es doch sonnenklar. Die Fermi muss ein Erfolg werden, wenn nicht, sage ich das Nvidia sich aus dem Bereich zurückziehen muss. Sowas kann keine Firma mal soeben auffangen.


----------



## Hugo78 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*

@hugo38
Wenn man deiner Milchmädchenrechnung folgt, hätte AMD sich schon vor Jahren zurückgezogen und ATI wäre heute Teil von Intel.


----------



## hugo38 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia droht US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> @hugo38
> Wenn man deiner Milchmädchenrechnung folgt, hätte AMD sich schon vor Jahren zurückgezogen und ATI wäre heute Teil von Intel.



Na dann könnten wir ja gleich Autos mit Pferden vergleichen. Ganz andere Umstände und Vorrausetzungen. Das sind dann immer die Sprüche die dann kommen, wenn man eine festgefahrene Meinung hat. Das Schlimme daran ist, dass die Leute, die nach einem Strohhalm suchen auch noch auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Und wenn es doch anders kommt, werden alle ganz still oder andere sind dann Schuld. 
Also man kann doch wirklich nicht glauben, dass wenn ein ganzer Markt wegfallen sollte, Nvidia das einfach so schlucken kann. Dann kommt ja noch hinzu, dass Ati auf die Fermi reagieren wird (Refresh hd5000). Die Fermi braucht auch definitv mehr Strom als die hd5000er Serie. Sie wird auch um einiges teurer sein. Die meisten Leute schauen auch aufs Geld und da hat ATI mehr Spielraum als Nvidia, weil ATI mehr Chips aus einem Wafer bekommt als Nvidia. Ausserdem kann es sein, dass die Ausbeute für Nvidia nicht optimal verlaufen wird, da der Fermichip sehr komplex ist.
Aber ich will hier nicht weiter das Ganze ausführen, ich wünschte mir nur das meine Kommentare hier, die auf Fakten beruhen, mit anderen Fakten widerlegt werden und nicht mit solchen unqualifizierten Aussagen.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

***Update 27.07.10***


Die ITC hat nun dem Einfuhrstop für Nvidia-Produkte stattgegeben. Somit dürfen Produkte wie Geforce-, Quadro-, Nforce-, Tesla- und auch Tegra-Chips nicht weiter eingeführt werden. Siehe erster Post.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass Nvidia dann quasi keine Grafikkarten mehr in den USA verkaufen kann? oO


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass Nvidia dann quasi keine Grafikkarten mehr in den USA verkaufen kann? oO



Wenn ich das im ersten Post richtig gelesen habe, dann könnte Nvidia die Fermi-Karten weiterverkaufen, da diese ja GDDR5-Controller haben und davon ist in der Anklage nichts gesagt worden.


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Eigentlich bin ich ja gegen USA aber da muß ich mal sagen das die endlich mal was richtig gemacht haben! Wenn die nun den Einfuhrstop auf unbestimmte Zeit verlängern bis Nvidia 100Miliarden Dolla(nur geschätzt!) überwiesen hat dann kann AMD/ATI mal richtig lachen! Am besten machen das mal mit Intel, in Europa.


----------



## icecube919 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich ja gegen USA aber da muß ich mal sagen das die endlich mal was richtig gemacht haben! Wenn die nun den Einfuhrstop auf unbestimmte Zeit verlängern bis Nvidia 100Miliarden Dolla(nur geschätzt!) überwiesen hat dann kann AMD/ATI mal richtig lachen! Am besten machen das mal mit Intel, in Europa.



Vollkommen richtig

Da hat AMD/ATI hoffentlich was von


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Naja bis NV Mittelklassekarten mit GDDR5 anbietet hat AMD ab jetz quasi das Monopol in dieser Sparte in den USA 

(Vllt kostet dann die 5770 10$ weniger als die GTX465 un von da an dann immer 10$ weniger für das nächstschlechtere Modell... arme Amis )


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

hoffen wir mal das AMD gute Gewimmen machen kann!


----------



## A.N.D.I. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Ich frage mich nur, wie Nvidia bezahlen will. Denen geht es so schon nicht gut. Außerdem liegen zwischen Intel und Nvidia Welten. Für Intel war die Bußgeldstrafe ein Lacher. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## iceman650 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die nur keine mehr Einführen () mehr dürfen, oder dürfen die auch die Lagerbestände nicht mehr verchecken in den 60Tagen?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> das sollten die am besten auch gleich mit INTEL machen.





0Martin21 schrieb:


> Am besten machen das mal mit Intel, in Europa.



Jo, oder mit Apple, Aldi, Real, Mercedes-Benz, VAG, irgendwelchen großen Lebensmittelkonzernen oder so. Irgendwem müssen wir doch auf die Füße treten können damit wir was zu Quatschen haben (so unqualifiziert und dumm es auch sein mag)

Generell alle Firmen die sich am Markt eine gute Position erarbeitet(erklaut/erschnorrt/erkopiert/erumgelabelt oder sonst was) haben.
Machen wir sie ALLE platt, das fördert auch gleich die Wirtschaft wieder ein wenig, da haben auch die Manager was davon....


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Jo, oder mit Apple, Aldi, Real, Mercedes-Benz, VAG, irgendwelchen großen Lebensmittelkonzernen oder so. Irgendwem müssen wir doch auf die Füße treten können damit wir was zu Quatschen haben (so unqualifiziert und dumm es auch sein mag)
> 
> Generell alle Firmen die sich am Markt eine gute Position erarbeitet(erklaut/erschnorrt/erkopiert/erumgelabelt oder sonst was) haben.
> Machen wir sie ALLE platt, das fördert auch gleich die Wirtschaft wieder ein wenig, da haben auch die Manager was davon....




^^LOL, ich verstehe nicht was du willst! Ich stehe hinter den Patentschutz und wenn Nvidia dagegen verstößt, müßen die zahlen. Das noch andere Firmen Zahlen sollten wegen so einigen Mist den die bauen stehen auf einen anderen Blat. Das ich nur mal schaden froh bin ist doch OK, das Nvidia und Intel für den Diebstahl, mal was löhnen müßen, ist OK zumal das Erfinden auch kostet. Das ich geschrieben habe 100 Milliarden soll Nvidia zahlen war nur ein Witz! Das es doch richtig weh tun muß finde ich schon, daher sind mal 500 Millionen bis 1 Milliarde OK.

Gruß Martin

PS: Hoffe das es konstruktiver ist!


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Das ist mal ein Tritt in die Eier für Nvidia... heilige Wurscht.


----------



## mapLayer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Hmm...
Und das in Zeiten der Wirtschaftskrise


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

nVidia wird deshalb eh nicht Pleite gehen, also wen juckts.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Also eigentlich sind das doch alle Pennyfuchser, die streiten sich über Patente die Rambus zwar gehören aber nicht benutzt.
Wenn ich Vorsitzender von nVidia wäre (oder halt der Chef da) würde ich einfach diese Firma aufkaufen, alzu teuer kann die ja nicht sein. Und es ist wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall günstiger als die Gebühern zu bezahlen.


----------



## icecube919 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Also wenn ein Post ausgesprochen unkonstruktiv war, dann dieser:


Wa1lock schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHA solche Opfer xD
> Also nich nVidia sondern die AMis


----------



## thysol (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Tja, Nvidia. Ihr wurdet so Arrogant und Hochmuetig dass euch so ein Daempfer mal so richtig gut tut.


----------



## windows (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHA solche Opfer xD
> Also nich nVidia sondern die AMis


Was für ein toller Kommentar, der außerdem noch so gut zur Diskussion gepasst hat.

Aber das könnte jetzt richtig teuer werden, Rambus weiß schließlich das nvidia gar nichts anderes übrig bleibt als sich mit ihnen zu einigen.


----------



## butter_milch (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Patent-Trolle 1 : 0 Nvidia

Sie verwenden die meisten Patente garnicht mehr. Das liegt auf dem gleichen Niveau wie das Atmen zu patentieren.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Wie viel ist Rambus denn Wert? Evtl könnte Nvidia die einfach aufkaufen. 

Ich bin auf die Reaktion seitens Nvidia jedenfalls gespannt.

Edit: In den Update fehlt ein Detail!

http://ht4u.net/news/22431_nvidia_zahlt_nun_doch_an_rambus_-_vorerst_zumindest/

Nvidia hat sich doch dazu entschieden, Lizenzgebühren zu zahlen. Allerdings wird man gegen das Urteil vorgehen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Wieso hat ATi solche Probleme nicht, sie nutzen doch auch GDDR 3/4/5?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*



ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Wieso hat ATi solche Probleme nicht, sie nutzen doch auch GDDR 3/4/5?



Weil sie den RAM offensichtlich anders ansteuern. ^^

Vergleich: Otto- und Diesel-Motoren erfüllen beide den gleichen Zweck, haben aber eine unterschiedliche Funktionsweise.

Edit: Oder AMD / ATI hat von Anfang an für die entsprechenden Lizenzen gezahlt.


----------



## Rocksteak (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Oder Wankelmotoren 

Auf der einen Seite ist das zu Recht, da Rambus Eigentümer der Technologie ist, auf der anderen Seite gibt es heute für jeden (sorry) Bullshit ein Patent, und in der Branche kann man nichts was in Verwendung ist "neu" erfinden (eben sowenig wie das Rad).


----------



## Medcha (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Oder Wankelmotoren
> 
> Auf der einen Seite ist das zu Recht, da Rambus Eigentümer der Technologie ist, auf der anderen Seite gibt es heute für jeden (sorry) Bullshit ein Patent, und in der Branche kann man nichts was in Verwendung ist "neu" erfinden (eben sowenig wie das Rad).



Auf sicha! Was mal als Schutz für sinnvolle Erfindungen und deren anbegrachte Bezahlung anfing ist in dieser tollen *freien* Wirtschaft zum völligen Schwachsinn geworden. Lizenzen ganz allgemein sind ein GANZ problematisches Thema. Alleine die Formulierung "Rechte verkaufen". Früher hieß das "Seine Seele an den Teufel verkaufen." 
Auf dem Weltmarkt für Pflanzensamen ist das noch viel extremer. Da werden Bauern verklagt, weil sie völlig normal ihren Kram anbauen und Konzerne wie MONSANTO haben aber ein Patent auf gewisse Strukturen in fast jeder Pflanze. Jeder, der diese Strukturen in seinen Pflanzen hat muss zahlen, egal was... Das klingt nach Mafia!

Ich war selber Musiker und in der GEMA eingetragen und ich habe nie diesen Unsinn des Schutzes von Gedanken unterstützt. Dann könnte ich mir ja auch gewisse Gedanken und Formulierungen patentieren lassen, damit sie mir keiner klaut. Hä, wie soll das bitte gehen, Gedanken klauen oder Gedankengut sichern? Es geht wieder nur um die Kohle. Ich kann es gar nicht oft genug unterstreichen: das hat nichts mit Sinn zu tun. 

Und nur weil ein Gericht etwas entscheidet, ist das noch lange nicht richtig. Richtig hat mit Recht nichts zu tun, LEIDER!

Rambus und Nvidia, was für Suckerfirmen...schon vorher.


----------



## faibel (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Ist ja nicht das erste Mal das nVidia Technologien nutzt für die sie keinerlei Gebühren zahlen. Stichwort: PCI Prefetch


----------



## Gast1111 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

Also ich sehe darin die Chance von Deutschland, endlich Amerika vom 2.ten HWBot Platz zu stoßen, wenn die Amerikanischen Bencher keine nVidias mehr kriegen bis sich der Streit da gelegt hat, ist das unsere Chance sie zu überholen.

Achja zu meinem anderen Post hier, das war nich da war wohl mein kleiner Bruder an meinem PC. Wird selbstverständlich geändert.


----------



## PontifexM (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Update] Urteil verhängt: US-Einfuhrstopp von Produkten für Nvidia*

wenn nur durch ein einfuhrstop der zweite platz erlangt werden kann . . . .nicht erstrebenswert


----------

